# Fox Racing Launch Pro Knee Pads - though shins not protected?



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I need some advice on how to protect my shins, I got these knee pads and used them on a few trips so far. They are pretty comfortable for me, but I've ended up with a few busted shins because of the lack of protection there (I probably got the wrong guard) but I'm wondering if there are any options that I could just throw on a shin protector as well as using this knee pad? Anyone have any suggestions on which shin guards to get if so?

OR

should I just scrap these and get something with knee and shin protection (not as cost effective obviously)?

I only use the pads for resort riding so climbing isn't a issue on them.

Launch Pro Knee Pad

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Ya i mean obv that type of pad will not protect your shin lol .. I would say hold onto them for some extra or back up pads?

There is nothing but POSITIVE reviews about these http://www.amazon.com/FOX-Launch-Knee-Shin-Pad/dp/B0033PRRC8/ref=pd_sbs_auto3?tag=vglnk-c587-20 and they will get the job done for sure


----------



## darnelli (Jul 14, 2009)

yea i was thinking for a quick ghetto fix to find some soccer shin guards to put on as well?


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

i was waiting for some backordered race face knee/shin protection and scraped up my shin pretty bad from my platform pedal screws. so i went to academy to look for an inexpensive temporary solution. i found some shin guard for $4.99 made by wilson...only problem was that there is only one fastening strap. went to jo-ann's and bought a strip of elestic material and made two other fastening straps (it was $2.xx a yard). i already had some veclro from home depot...but i saw velcro straps for super cheap at jo-ann's. $1.99?

after waiting for a month or so...amazon cancelled my race face knee/shin order due to lack of availablity.

i'm going to try these out for a while until i find some knee/shin proection. keep in mind, i'm using these to keep the pedal screws out of my flesh; i don't think they will help much in a crash.


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

i don't want to turn this thread into a stomach turner...so here is a link of the scrape i took to the shin the other week. it was pretty deep...i saw white flesh in the shower; still waiting for it to heal.

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x379/urbansniper308/MTB/IMG_3117.jpg

but yeah, i found this thread because i was considering the fox launch knee/shin guard.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

what about some pads that cover the calf? any ideas?


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

Urbansniper said:


> i don't want to turn this thread into a stomach turner...so here is a link of the scrape i took to the shin the other week. it was pretty deep...i saw white flesh in the shower; still waiting for it to heal.
> 
> https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x379/urbansniper308/MTB/IMG_3117.jpg
> 
> but yeah, i found this thread because i was considering the fox launch knee/shin guard.


With or without pants? Just got some MG-1's so that makes me a bit nervous lol.


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Guys - FYI. Fox makes a Launch Pro Knee/Shin which is the Launch Pro plus around 4 inches of shin protection extending below the knee guard. Think Launch Pro plus a shin guard. It's about $10 more than the regular launch pro. I can't find a photo of the Launch Pro Knee/Shin on the Fox site. Huck has them, as do we. They're a nice guard if you like the Launch and you want some shin protection.


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

ej63090 said:


> With or without pants? Just got some MG-1's so that makes me a bit nervous lol.


? was just wearing shorts.

not to scare you...but check out this thread i started about riding with shin guards or not:
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/usefullness-knee-shin-guards-737869.html


----------

